# Kaya is in need of good vibes



## tashi

Kaya is very poorly at the vets, took her in this afternoon she is there on a drip at present  Probably going to have to operate tomorrow to do an exploratory, so at the mo I am totally lost without the Princess :frown:

Please can you cut me a bit of slack this weekend and try to keep the forum running smoothly, we are a couple short on the ground due to holidays - any probs by all means message me but also message one of the other mods as well just in case


----------



## CAstbury

Hope Kaya recovers fully.

I never bother you anyway but thought I would send *hugs* to you

xx


----------



## cutekiaro1

aw no..... I hope she has a speedy recovery and is back home soon.

Any ideas whats wrong?

Sending positive vibes your way (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## tashi

CAstbury said:


> Hope Kaya recovers fully.
> 
> I never bother you anyway but thought I would send *hugs* to you
> 
> xx


Thanks, am really in need of them at the mo, poor girl is really sick :frown:


----------



## tashi

cutekiaro1 said:


> aw no..... I hope she has a speedy recovery and is back home soon.
> 
> Any ideas whats wrong?
> 
> Sending positive vibes your way (((((((hugs)))))))


Not really, they can feel something in the intestines. If she was a chewer then that would probably be what it is but not looking good :frown::frown:


----------



## RAINYBOW

Sending love and hugs Tashi, 

and as for the forum, just remember Life comes first xxxx 

(if you wanna lend me your ban button i will zap any unsavouries in your absence :thumbup xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Oh no poor girl :sad: everything tightly crossed here for her & huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## cutekiaro1

tashi said:


> Not really, they can feel something in the intestines. If she was a chewer then that would probably be what it is but not looking good :frown::frown:


well fingers and paws crossed here for your girl and I really hope she is home soon x


----------



## nikki2009

hugs and kisses are being sent your way


----------



## Rolosmum

Dont normally need a mod, but hoping all is okay for Kaya, and a hug for you.


----------



## Sandysmum

I hope Kaya is going to be ok. 
Sending positive vibes and ((((hugs)))).


----------



## sue&harvey

Aw No  Wishing her a speedy recovery! Lots of vibes from us all, and extra from Bracken x


----------



## piggybaker

I'm not sure who or what Kaya is but is obviously very special to you so I hope Kaya gets better soon..


----------



## cutekiaro1

piggybaker said:


> I'm not sure who or what Kaya is but is obviously very special to you so I hope Kaya gets better soon..


Kaya I believe is a dog


----------



## piggybaker

cutekiaro1 said:


> Kaya I believe is a dog


Thank you,, I hope she/ he gets on the road to recovery very very quickly.. poor little mite.


----------



## paddyjulie

fingers crossed here Tashi...hope she improves quickly (((hugs)))

Juliex


----------



## Guest

Oh no, hope she recovers soon.
Any ideas what it is Tashi?


----------



## tashi

Thanks all for your good wishes, sat here looking at the phone wishing it would ring 

Kaya is my baby,


----------



## BeagleOesx

Sending get well vibes to Kaya and hugs to you.


----------



## canuckjill

Sending you positive vibes Julie and Kaya....Hugs Jill


----------



## piggybaker

OMG she is scrummy,, is she a bearded collie?


----------



## Lulus mum

Sending you big hugs and lots of Get Better wishes to Kaya.
What a gorgeous photo!!!!
from Maureen


----------



## willa

Aww bless she looks adorable  Fingers crossed she pulls through 

XXX


----------



## Nicky10

I hope she pulls through she looks like a sweet dog.


----------



## davidc

Sending


tashi said:


> Kaya is very poorly at the vets, took her in this afternoon she is there on a drip at present  Probably going to have to operate tomorrow to do an exploratory, so at the mo I am totally lost without the Princess :frown:
> 
> Please can you cut me a bit of slack this weekend and try to keep the forum running smoothly, we are a couple short on the ground due to holidays - any probs by all means message me but also message one of the other mods as well just in case


Sending positive vibes.
Good luck tashi and Kaya.


----------



## tashi

Thanks all, yes she is a sweetie, even the vet said how lovely she was even though she stunk


----------



## Guest

Thoughts are with you and Kaya hon...


----------



## metame

aw no tashi im sorry 

((((((((((bughugs)))))))))) for you and ***positive vibes*** for kaya

-x-


(and i will be good and stay out of any arguments...
and not start any arguments...)


----------



## poohdog

*Good luck...from me and my lads.*


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Kaya is very poorly at the vets, took her in this afternoon she is there on a drip at present  Probably going to have to operate tomorrow to do an exploratory, so at the mo I am totally lost without the Princess :frown:
> 
> Please can you cut me a bit of slack this weekend and try to keep the forum running smoothly, we are a couple short on the ground due to holidays - any probs by all means message me but also message one of the other mods as well just in case


Sending positives your way for you and Kaya. Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

tashi said:


> Kaya is very poorly at the vets, took her in this afternoon she is there on a drip at present  Probably going to have to operate tomorrow to do an exploratory, so at the mo I am totally lost without the Princess :frown:
> 
> Please can you cut me a bit of slack this weekend and try to keep the forum running smoothly, we are a couple short on the ground due to holidays - any probs by all means message me but also message one of the other mods as well just in case


Poor thing, that is worrying. Hope they find out what is wrong with her and get it sorted out so she is home with you very soon. Sending hugs to you (((((((hugs))))))))))) xxxxx


----------



## tashi

Not looking too rosy for my lovely girl :crying: vet has been on the phone tonight it appears that her kidneys are not good, one is very diseased and the other is not good either. Told to have a chat with the family then ring back in the morning to speak to the vet who has monitored her through the night :frown:


----------



## Fleur

I'm so sorry Tashi 
My thoughts are with you and your family, fingers crossed for a miracle.


----------



## Guest

Can't say anything any good.
Thinking of you


----------



## Nicky10

Oh no  I'm so sorry


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Not looking too rosy for my lovely girl :crying: vet has been on the phone tonight it appears that her kidneys are not good, one is very diseased and the other is not good either. Told to have a chat with the family then ring back in the morning to speak to the vet who has monitored her through the night :frown:


I'm so sorry tashi. :crying: my pm box is open for you if you need a chat.


----------



## DKDREAM

Oh no Tashi I am really sorry about Kaya I am thinking of you xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Sorry to hear this Tashi, have you and the wee one in my thoughts!


----------



## GoldenShadow

Sending positive thoughts for her and you


----------



## Petloversdigest

Sorry to hear such worrying news - hope you do get some encouraging news in the morning, thinking of you and Kaya too.


----------



## xgemma86x

Sending positive vibes to Kaya xxxxx


----------



## tashi

Thanks folks, I am in absolute bits, dont expect this with such a young dog, she is such a character OWNS the front seat when out in the car and likes to have the heated seat on, always rides on top of the show trolley at shows, sleeps on my feet when we are camping. Kaya is tibetan for partner  Lets hope for a miracle and when I ring in the morning they tell me they were wrong !!


----------



## kaz_f

Best wishes - keeping everything crossed for some positive news for you.


----------



## davidc

tashi said:


> Not looking too rosy for my lovely girl :crying: vet has been on the phone tonight it appears that her kidneys are not good, one is very diseased and the other is not good either. Told to have a chat with the family then ring back in the morning to speak to the vet who has monitored her through the night :frown:


Sorry to hear this. I hope there is better news for you tomorrow.


----------



## sue&harvey

Ohhh  Keeping everything crossed for you. Love yo you all x


----------



## davidc

tashi said:


> Thanks folks, I am in absolute bits, dont expect this with such a young dog, she is such a character OWNS the front seat when out in the car and likes to have the heated seat on, always rides on top of the show trolley at shows, sleeps on my feet when we are camping. Kaya is tibetan for partner  Lets hope for a miracle and when I ring in the morning they tell me they were wrong !!


Miracles can happen.
Also, the vet was wrong about a tumour on my gerbil, so they can and do make mistakes, so don't be afraid to get a second opinion if you want one.
Good luck.


----------



## metame

oh Tashi, really hope it is better news in the morning

love to you

-x-


----------



## Guest

Tashi, thinking of you all and praying for Kaya. sending big hugs xx


----------



## Staysee

Positive thoughts coming your way, i hope kaya gets better!


----------



## deb53

O Tashi, so sorry. Have only just read this 

Sending you and family a big ((hug)) and praying Kaya makes a speedy recovery.

xxxxx


----------



## GeordieBabe

hope everything goes ok hun and she makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Tigerneko

Hope tomorrow brings something better for you and Kaya xx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Oh Tashi I just dont know what to say :sad: everything still tightly crossed for Kaya & a humongous amount of good vibes on there way & realy hopeing for some good news for you in the morning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

*hug*

Hope everything is okay....thinking of you.


----------



## Pointermum

So sorry Tashi  come on Kaya prove those vets wrong.


----------



## SophieCyde

fingers toes eyes and paws crossed over here .... get well soon darling :crying:


----------



## TinyTashi

Thank you everyone for your messages, I'm here in tears reading them, Kaya is a dog in a million! We are so lucky as a family to have her. I just wish there was something we could do to make this all better.


----------



## deb53

Hun, we are all routing for you all and kaya.

Sending you a (((hug))) 

Kaya is in my prayers

xxxx


----------



## new westie owner

Everything crossed good luck Kaya


----------



## Spellweaver

Oh no - just read this. Got everything crossed here for you all, and sending loving and healing thoughts - hope it's better news today xxxx

PM me hun if you want to talk.


----------



## CAstbury

Am sitting here with tears in my eyes thinking of what a night you must have had.

*hug* and good vibes sent your way - fingers crossed that Kaya has had a good night and proves the vets wrong with her willpower to pull through.

Know that we are all thinking of you and your family at this time

xx


----------



## Guest

Hoping for better news this morning


----------



## niki87

Lots of positive vibes coming your way. Really hope she's getting better!!!


----------



## sue&harvey

Fingers crossed for some good news this morning! Thinking of you all


----------



## MissShelley

tashi said:


> Kaya is very poorly at the vets, took her in this afternoon she is there on a drip at present  Probably going to have to operate tomorrow to do an exploratory, so at the mo I am totally lost without the Princess :frown:
> 
> Please can you cut me a bit of slack this weekend and try to keep the forum running smoothly, we are a couple short on the ground due to holidays - any probs by all means message me but also message one of the other mods as well just in case


So sorry to hear that Tashi  Hope Kaya is better soon and back home where she belongs 

Thoughts are with you all xxx


----------



## paddyjulie

really feel for you and your family Tashi....hope Kaya is feeling a little more settled after being on the drip through the night

juliex


----------



## shazalhasa

Only just saw this thread  Really hope that she gets through this.

Sending you big hugs and some soft little kisses for Kaya xxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow

Still sending positive thoughts and hoping you get some good news.


----------



## TinyTashi

Thank you all for your messages. 

We lost Kaya this morning, we are all devasted, dogs have such an impact on your lifes especially this princess. At least she is now out of pain and can run free.

TinyTashi x


----------



## Guest

So sorry to hear this
RIP Kaya


----------



## davidc

Oh no. 
Sorry to hear this.
R.I.P Kaya, sleep well.


----------



## Freyja

So sorry to hear this Tashi

R I P Kaya run free at the bridge


----------



## Tanya1989

I'm so sorry i missed this thread. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fleur

TinyTashi said:


> Thank you all for your messages.
> 
> We lost Kaya this morning, we are all devasted, dogs have such an impact on your lifes especially this princess. At least she is now out of pain and can run free.
> 
> TinyTashi x


So sorry to hear this.
Run fre Kaya.
My thoughts are with your family at this sad time.


----------



## Guest

TinyTashi said:


> Thank you all for your messages.
> 
> We lost Kaya this morning, we are all devasted, dogs have such an impact on your lifes especially this princess. At least she is now out of pain and can run free.
> 
> TinyTashi x


Oh no no no no no no.:crying: I am so sorry. R.I.p Kaya.


----------



## shazalhasa

Really very sorry for your loss :crying:


----------



## debijw

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts go out to you and your family.
RIP Kaya. :sad:


----------



## sue&harvey

Oh no, I am so sorry to you all :crying: 

Run Free Kaya  Nothing anyone can say will make it any easier for you, but we are all thinking of you.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Oh god I'm so sorry.

RIP Kaya :crying:


----------



## critter

tashi said:


> Kaya is very poorly at the vets, took her in this afternoon she is there on a drip at present  Probably going to have to operate tomorrow to do an exploratory, so at the mo I am totally lost without the Princess :frown:
> 
> Please can you cut me a bit of slack this weekend and try to keep the forum running smoothly, we are a couple short on the ground due to holidays - any probs by all means message me but also message one of the other mods as well just in case


Hi, Ok Tashi, will respect your wishes and hope that other members will do the same, so sorry to hear about Kaya and hope don't forget to look after yourself . wayne.


----------



## deb53

Tashi/Tiny Tashi. I am so deeply sorry for the loss of your 'little princess'.

I know how much she meant to you all.

(((hugs))) to you all.


Run free little one, over the Rainbow Bridge.

RIP Kaya xxxxx


----------



## Kiwi

I am so very, very sorry for you loss. Big hugs to you and your family. RIP little Kaya, run free xx


----------



## new westie owner

Sorry for your loss thinking about you at this time brought back memories of my little staffy take care


----------



## Guest

Just don't understand why one family should get so much bad happening to them all at once 
My heart goes out to you all


----------



## JANICE199

*I'm so sorry Tashi and my heart goes out to you and your family.xxxxxx*


----------



## Dally Banjo

So very, very sorry for the loss of beautiful Kaya :sad: huge hugs to you all & run free at the bridge brave girl xxx


----------



## paddyjulie

I'm so sorry....Run free Kaya


----------



## fishtankswimming

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs and purrs to you all xx


----------



## Guest

Tashi/TinyTashi

So sorry to hear your news. RIP kaya


----------



## Guest

Tashi i am so sorry to hear your devastating news. 

I am always here for you if you need someone.


----------



## MissShelley

TinyTashi said:


> Thank you all for your messages.
> 
> We lost Kaya this morning, we are all devasted, dogs have such an impact on your lifes especially this princess. At least she is now out of pain and can run free.
> 
> TinyTashi x


I am so sorry for your loss  Thinking of you right now 

Run Free Kaya! Have fun at the bridge sweetness! xxxxx


----------



## archiebaby

so sorry tashi have only just seen this thread how devestating for you and your family at least as tinytashi says she is free of pain


----------



## lifeizsweet

So sorry for your loss  xxx


----------



## nikki2009

im so sorry for your loss if you need a chat my pm box is open hun


----------



## bobthedog 1

hope kaya will b fine pring for her now and they will b answered


----------



## bobthedog 1

praying lol sorry


----------



## Vixie

I have tears in my eyes reading this thread, Kaya was a beautiful girl with a great nature and personality to match, I am so so sorry for you all, I know how devastated you must all be. My thoughts and love go out to you all.

You know where I am if you need anything 

R.I.P Beautiful Kaya run free xxxxx


----------



## piggybaker

I am so sorry that she lost her fight,,,, I am truly lost fro words of comfort, you must feel so raw,, you are in my thoughts hun ((((()))))


----------



## canuckjill

I am so very sorry . My deepest sympathy Tashi to you and your family.....Jill


----------



## Spellweaver

So sorry to hear your news Tashi and Tiny Tashi. I can hardly type through my tears so goodness knows how you all must be feeling. Poor princess - run free at Rainbow Bridge little one. Sendiing you virtual hugs and lots of healing thoughts for your heavy hearts. xxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX

Oh i am so so sorry for you and your family Tashi.. Dont know what else to say
Run free at the bridge little one xx


----------



## Pointermum

I'm soo sorry for your loss  RIP Kaya run free over the rainbow bridge


----------



## BeagleOesx

RIP Princess Kaya :crying:

Hugs to you and your family


----------



## xgemma86x

_*As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played, 
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade. 
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free 
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side 
Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide! 
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see 
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be! 
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new 
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do.

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright 
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night. 
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold 
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold.

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be, 
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see. 
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart 
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.

cg - 1995 *_

R.I.P Baby Kaya xxxx


----------



## tashi

Thankyou all for your lovely messages, she will leave a HUGE hole in my heart. All I can say is thank god that I decided to keep Dex and Keisha, MY world will be missing my wonderful Princess


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Thankyou all for your lovely messages, she will leave a HUGE hole in my heart. All I can say is thank god that I decided to keep Dex and Keisha, MY world will be missing my wonderful Princess


If you need me my pm box is waiting for you.


----------



## piggybaker

Tashi I know you have stack loads of friends and I don't know you that well, but I am hear if you just need to chat.


----------



## Guest

I am so sorry for your loss. 
*hug*

If you ever need to talk I am here.


----------



## tashi

Thanks all, maybe in a couple of days I can type with out blubbing, so can contact you all. So many memories in the house of her and her bed partner is sooooo missing her, he keeps looking for her around the house, she wasnt one that I showed much as it wasnt her thing. She preferred to be loved and to love, so she did what she did best loved life to the full


----------



## archiebaby

there is absolutely nothing anyone can say to make you and your family feel better tashi but at least she was really loved and loved you back.she will always be in your heart


----------



## LostGirl

Sorry for loss run free girl xx


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Thanks all, maybe in a couple of days I can type with out blubbing, so can contact you all. So many memories in the house of her and her bed partner is sooooo missing her, he keeps looking for her around the house, she wasnt one that I showed much as it wasnt her thing. She preferred to be loved and to love, so she did what she did best loved life to the full


Hun I have no idea what you are going through but dread the day one of mine has to make the journey to Rainbow Bridge. If it's any consolation Kaya was loved and had a wonderful life with you.

I really am so sorry for your loss!

At the moment it is so raw you will find you will cry for days and the memories will hurt but in time you will cry less and the the memories will make you smile. Take time out for yourself to remember the good times and remember that Kaya had a very good life with you.

Thinking of you hun xx


----------



## metame

(((((((((((((((tashi)))))))))))))))

-x-


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Thanks all, maybe in a couple of days I can type with out blubbing, so can contact you all. So many memories in the house of her and her bed partner is sooooo missing her, he keeps looking for her around the house, she wasnt one that I showed much as it wasnt her thing. She preferred to be loved and to love, so she did what she did best loved life to the full


I know it is hard and we are all here for you.


----------



## CAstbury

Cant say anything other than what has already been said - sorry to hear such sad news and *hugs* xx


----------



## Tigerneko

So sorry about the beautiful Kaya, forget about this place for now Tashi and concentrate on yourself & your family xx


----------



## RAINYBOW

sending more love and double hugs to you all  xxx


----------



## tashi

Going to put this on as I had a heart stopping moment tonight this is Kaya's daughter after Tinytashi bathed her tonight










this is one of Kaya










what a double of her she has left me

Thankyou Kaya x


----------



## Rolosmum

So sorry to hear, Run free Kaya.


----------



## simplysardonic

So very sorry Tashi & family
sleep tight Kaya xx


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Going to put this on as I had a heart stopping moment tonight this is Kaya's daughter after Tinytashi bathed her tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of Kaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a double of her she has left me
> 
> Thankyou Kaya x


A www lovely pic she really is a double isn't she.


----------



## dobermummy

I'm so sorry.

run free Kaya


----------



## DKDREAM

Tashi I am so sorry to hear about Kaya, my thoughts are with you at this sad time.

R.I.P Kaya


----------



## thedogsmother

Tashi Im so very sorry to read this my thoughts are with you. Run free at the bridge little one xx


----------



## Staysee

So very sorry too hear that you lost kaya!

My thoughts are with you and your family


xxxxx


----------



## Colette

I'm so sorry about Kaya... hugs....


----------



## mistymilo

Im so sorry to hear about Kaya  Run free at the bridge gorgeous girl xx


----------



## Lucylewis0

This is a very touching poem that will bring tears to your eyes.
So sad about Kaya :crying: are huge hugs for you both.

*Im Still Here*

Friend, please don't mourn for me,

I'm still here, though you don't see.

I'm right by your side each night and day,

And within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near,

I'm everything you feel, see or hear.

My spirit is free, but I'll never depart,

As long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight.

I'm the brightest star on a summer night.

I'll never be beyond your reach.

I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around,

And the pure white snow that blankets the ground.

I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,

The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,

The first warm raindrop that April will bring.

I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,

And you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,

You can talk to me through the Lord above you.

I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,

And you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep,

And the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.

I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.

Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace


----------



## Sampuppy

Tashi i'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. Hugs and best wishes to you all xx Run free little baby xx


----------



## Fleur

danielled said:


> A www lovely pic she really is a double isn't she.


Both beautiful girls 
What a lovely girl Kaya has given you.


----------



## willa

Oh no. I'm so sorry  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm so sorry run free Kaya


----------



## Sampuppy

Lucylewis0 said:


> This is a very touching poem that will bring tears to your eyes.
> So sad about Kaya :crying: are huge hugs for you both.
> 
> *Im Still Here*
> 
> Friend, please don't mourn for me,
> 
> I'm still here, though you don't see.
> 
> I'm right by your side each night and day,
> 
> And within your heart I long to stay.
> 
> My body is gone but I'm always near,
> 
> I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
> 
> My spirit is free, but I'll never depart,
> 
> As long as you keep me alive in your heart.
> 
> I'll never wander out of your sight.
> 
> I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
> 
> I'll never be beyond your reach.
> 
> I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.
> 
> I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around,
> 
> And the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
> 
> I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
> 
> The clear cool water in a quiet pond.
> 
> I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
> 
> The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
> 
> I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
> 
> And you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.
> 
> When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
> 
> You can talk to me through the Lord above you.
> 
> I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
> 
> And you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.
> 
> I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep,
> 
> And the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
> 
> I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
> 
> Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace


What a beautiful poem - hope you are able to take comfort from this Tashi. I cried when I read it!! xx


----------



## nikki2009

that is a realy lovly poem


----------



## katie200

sorry for your loss


----------



## noogsy

aw im so sorry sweetheart:crying:
its so hard to lose a much love family member.
i lost my old dog 2 years ago
i had him 16 and a half years.
i was heartbroken 
my thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Maiisiku

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## cheekyscrip

Very sorry fro your loss...run free beautiful.....alwyas be remembered...


----------



## Mum2Heidi

So sorry to hear you have lost your beautiful girl.

If we could each take a little of the hurt away to ease your pain we would.
RIP Kaya


----------



## Lulus mum

Read your 1st post and was so hoping for happy news.
I know how you feel,as we lost 1 of our dogs ,Lulu,aged 14 ,3 weeks ago and even I type this I still cant believe it has happened .We are all devastated-it was very sudden
Our other dog has dementia.

You have many friends on here to support you
Will be thinking of you in your sorrow

love from Maureen


----------



## suzy93074

So Sorry Tashi  my thoughts are with you and your family RIP Kaya xx


----------



## Guest

So sorry to read that Kaya is no longer with us

THE RAINBOW BRIDGE

There is a bridge connecting heaven and earth. It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of its many colors. Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills and valleys with lush green grass.

When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place. There is always food and water and warm Spring weather. The old and frail animals are young again. Those who are maimed are made whole again. They play all day with each other.

There is only one thing missing. They are not with their special person who loved them on Earth. So, each day they run and play until the day comes when one suddenly stops playing and looks up! The nose twitches! The ears are up! The eyes are staring! And this one suddenly runs from the group!

You have been seen, and when you and your special friend meet, you take him or her in your arms and embrace. Your face is kissed again and again, and you look once more into the eyes of your trusting pet.

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated.

--author unknown


----------

